# quebra-molas



## azulc

Cómo se suele llamar a los "quebra-molas" en España? 'resalto' o badén'?
Os agradezco la ayuda de antemano.


----------



## vf2000

*Resalto *é o quebra-mola feito com a elevação do solo, em forma de barra, ou seja, o carro sobe e desce ao passar por ele.
*Badén *é o contrário, quando o quebra-mola é feito rebaixando o nível do solo (um buraco no chão, em forma de barra) e o carro desce e sobe ao passar por ele.

Busque en google por "señales verticales" p15, p15a y p15b
AXÉ


----------



## Mangato

En nuestro lenguaje popular, con independencia de exactitud de las definiciones, badén significa hundimiento, llamamos *badén *a aquel obstáculo colocado en la calzada para obligar a los conductores a reducir la marcha en un punto determinado, ya que muchos hacen caso omiso a las limitaciones de velocidad. Resalto no es una palabra que se haya popularizado, y en cualquier caso diríamos *resalte.*

*badén**.*
(Del ár. hisp. _*baṭín,_ y este del ár. clás. _baṭin_, [suelo] hundido). 
*5. *m. Obstáculo artificial alomado que se pone de través en la calzada para limitar la velocidad de los vehículos.
_Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados_ 
Saludos,

MG


----------



## azulc

Gracias chicos.


----------



## willy2008

Por si les interesa en Argentina, quebra-molas se dice *lomo de burro.*


----------



## WhoSoyEu

Um dos nomes mais divertidos para quebra-molas eu ouvi na Colombia: "policía acostado".


----------



## Ricardo Tavares

Y en Ecuador se dice "vigilante acostado" (por lo visto, parecido con lo de Colombia)


----------



## Mangato

*Guardia tumbado* también se utiliza por aquí. Y en cuanto a la forma los hay de varios tipos, *lomo de asno*, *camello*, etc. En este artículo, también aparece *resalto* como sinónimo, si bien la palabra es muy poco utilizada.


----------



## Dianette

Bueno, pues les cuento que también se le puede decir *"lomada".  *

Como dice Ricardo, en Ecuador se le dice también *"chapa acostado"* que es el apodo que se les dá a los vigilantes/policías en la sierra.

¡Cuántas variaciones!  por eso me encanta el español ...


----------



## Nanon

WhoSoyEu said:


> Um dos nomes mais divertidos para quebra-molas eu ouvi na Colombia: "policía acostado".



Na Venezuela também .
No Chile é "lomo de toro". Temos o zoológico quase completo...


----------



## Dianette

¡Ah! hay otra forma también de denominar a todos los "obstáculos" (resaltos o badenes) para disminuir la velocidad en las carreteras: 

*"rompe velocidades"*


----------



## ARARA

Me saqué hace poco el carné de conducir, y te confirmo que se llaman "resaltos", pero habitualmente todo el mundo los llama "badenes", aunque sean resaltos. Se ve que el término "resalto" no ha tenido éxito en el lenguaje popular, y si dices "badén" todo el mundo va a pensar en el obstáculo que sobresale..

Saludos


----------



## azulc

Gracias a todos.
Me ha encantado este hilo. Espero que alguna "autoridad lingüística"  recoja en algún diccionario todas estas variantes "vivas"antes de que se nos "mueran".
Un abrazo.


----------

